# The Bird's first Fatty w/ Qview



## birdman1099 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well here we go.....

Rolling out the Italian Sausage






Searing the Ham with Brown Sugar and Chipotle seasoning







Making the sauce...






On with the ham....






On with the Sauce....





Sliced Mozz cheese...





And the Pepperoni....




All Rolled Up !!!!





The Weave....





THE FATTY !!!!!!





I have her sitting in the fridge waiting for tomorrow.

(let me know if I posted too many pictures....)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








I'll add to this post tomorrow...


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## cheech (Feb 7, 2010)

LOVE IT!!!! Please update us on how it turned out. Looks awesome


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 7, 2010)

Great job.Never too many pics !!!


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice and I agree there is no such thing as to many pictures.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 7, 2010)

Great looking fatty.  And no, never too many picts!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes sir thats one good looking fattie and I also have to agree theres nevr no many qviews. More the marrier.


----------



## birdman1099 (Feb 7, 2010)

She went in at 11:00...




Now time to sit back for a while with a few of these....


----------



## flyfishjeep (Feb 7, 2010)

Best looking fatty so far that I have seen!  Make sure your not drinking too much so you can enjoy it.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 7, 2010)

I have made 5-6 fatties now. All have tasted good but I can never get them to look a pretty as this one after wrapping with the bacon weave. Mine all look a little like a fattie mutant.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   How do you guys and gals make them so pretty


----------



## acemakr (Feb 7, 2010)

Birdman, save me a seat! and....once more - there's no such thing as too many pictures.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 7, 2010)

that fattie is a work of art, loves pics


----------



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats a great looking fatty!


----------



## birdman1099 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, the game did not turn out as I had hoped, but the Fatty did !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Almost done...




Added some more sauce and cheese....





THE FATTY IS SERVED !!!!





Thanks for everyones help.  I could not have done it without y'all !!!!


----------

